# Canary Help - Quick



## Sarahgillam (May 2, 2011)

I have had my male Gloucester Corona Canary, Ringo, for 6 years. He has always been a beautiful singer, very happy, well behaved and personable. 
As of late he has taken a turn - all he does from sun up to sun down is yelp/scream/high-pitched-tweet/ I am not sure what the right description is for it since I have never heard him make it before. The same high pitched ear curdling note over and over and over again and there is almost no stopping him. 
It is driving us crazy since the sun is up at about 5:45 a.m. here these days. 
Nothing about his surroundings has changed. We also have two zebra finches in a separate cage that stay in the room with him.
Part of what I thought is that he may be in mating mode and want the female zebra finch - I came to that conclusion because while they were out flying around Ringo spread his wings and lunged at the male zebra and he has never done that before. 
Please, please, please we need help - the sound is maddening and clearly he is distressed too so I would love some suggestions/advice/help.
He still sings his little heart out - but the difference is that it is the same song, no variation, over and over again at his highest volume which is also different for his usual jolly performance.
please help.

Sarah and Ringo


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If you can find somebody with a hen canary take him in his cage and put him near to see what happens.Sounds related to mating behaviour but I must admit it's a new one on me.


----------



## Sarahgillam (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for the reply - He did have a hen friend for a little while (Paris) but he hated her at the time. I blame myself for that though, since she was purchased and introduced to him at the wrong time and probably too quickly as well.


----------



## Sarahgillam (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice - I have gone out and found a gorgeous female companion - and yet the sound continues - I am at my wits end and being told that I have to get rid of my precious Ringo as he is too much of a disturbance. HELP.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i would have suggested mating behaviour aswell.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

You say you have got Ringo a hen where have you put her?one of my male canaries does what you are describing but the the minute he has mated with a female he has to come out as he is so aggressive to the point where he would kill her and any chicks,he is put into a cage next to her but continues with his high pitched cheeping,the rest of my canaries stay together and rear there young together,think you can get the odd rogue male


----------

